# Backflow prevention on fire sprinkler systems



## retire09 (Nov 19, 2013)

When did the requirement for backflow prevention on fire sprinkler systems become effective?

Is the requirement retroacive on older systems?


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 19, 2013)

Backflow preventers are a state by state regulation. They are still not required in some states.   _NFPA 13 A.15.1.8  Where connections are made from public waterworks systems, such systems should be guarded against possible contamination as follows (see AWWA M14, Recommended Practice for Backflow Prevention and Cross Connection Control): _

_(1)  For private fire service mains with direct connections from public waterworks mains only or with booster pumps installed in the connections from the street mains, no tanks or reservoirs, no physical connection from other water supplies, no antifreeze or other additives of any kind, and with all drains discharging to atmosphere, dry well, or other safe outlets, no backflow protection is recommended at the service connection._

_(2)  For private fire service mains with direct connection from the public water supply main plus one or more of the following: elevated storage tanks or fire pumps taking suction from aboveground covered reservoirs or tanks (all storage facilities are filled or connected to public water only and the water in the tanks is to be maintained in a potable condition), an approved double check valve assembly is recommended._

_(3)  For private fire service mains directly supplied from public mains with an auxiliary water supply such as a pond or river on or available to the premises and dedicated to fire department use; or for systems supplied from public mains and interconnected with auxiliary supplies, such as pumps taking suction from reservoirs exposed to contamination or rivers and ponds; driven wells, mills, or other industrial water systems; or for systems or portions of systems where antifreeze or other solutions are used, an approved reduced pressure zone-type backflow preventer is recommended._


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2013)

Kind of same answer city , state, water provider may dictate when the are required

If they are retro active required

My guess if you have an anti freeze system might be a retro fit requirement

As far as when they were required have seen them for many years


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 19, 2013)

Backflow preventers are required on all fire protection systems IPC Table 608.1 and UPC Table 603.2 Been there for many years. Not all sprinkler requirements are found in the NFPA standards

IPC

Double check detector fire protection

  backflow prevention assemblies

Low hazard

Backpressure or backsiphonage

  (Fire sprinkler systems)

  Sizes 2² - 16²

UPC similar language however no size references


----------



## retire09 (Nov 20, 2013)

Does anyone know when the requirement originally became effective and if any national code makes it retroactive?


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2013)

it is in the 97 IPC

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ipc/1997/icod_ipc_1997_6_sec008.htm

and::

102.2 Existing installations.

Plumbing systems lawfully in existence at the time of the adoption of this code shall be permitted to have their use and maintenance continued if the use, maintenance or repair is in accordance with the original design and no hazard to life, health or property is created by such plumbing system.

And once again it looks like should look to the city, state or water provider for when they require them, and if they require retrofit


----------



## peach (Nov 21, 2013)

Same here.. always required by the water authority.


----------



## JBI (Nov 21, 2013)

retire09 -

There is no National requirement. It is State by State and/or jurisdiction by jurisdiction. You need to research the laws, codes, rules and regulations for the jurisdiction the facility is located in. That is where you will find the answer.

For example, NYS has required compliance with a Statewide Code since 1984, but many jurisdictions adopted codes long before that.

The Town of Thompson in Sullivan County, NY has had an enforceable Building Code since the mid to late 1960's, but the Village of Monticello (wholly within the town) has had an enforceable Building Code since at least the early 50's, while Nassau County (on Long Island) has had an enforceable Fire Code for about 100 years now.


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2013)

retire09 said:
			
		

> When did the requirement for backflow prevention on fire sprinkler systems become effective?Is the requirement retroacive on older systems?


So what is the real question?

Do you think some retro fits are needed

Is someone asking for retrofit?


----------



## conarb (Nov 21, 2013)

CDA said:
			
		

> So what is the real question?Do you think some retro fits are needed
> 
> Is someone asking for retrofit?


I think the answer was given above, check with the water district, around here backflow devices are a water department requirement.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 21, 2013)

Link to current Mississippi Law. They do have a reto section.    http://msdh.ms.gov/msdhsite/index.cfm/30,3275,76,225,pdf/3275.pdf  and http://www.mscode.com/free/statutes/41/026/0014.htm  (b) If any municipality or county adopts or has previously adopted a building code, plumbing code or any other code that contains requirements or standards regarding cross connections or backflow preventer devices, the municipality or county or any public water system operating in the municipality or county shall not implement or enforce any such requirements or standards that are more stringent or extensive in scope, coverage or effect than the provisions of this section or any rules or regulations adopted by the board to implement this section, or are in conflict or inconsistent with the provisions of this section or any rules or regulations adopted by the board to implement this section.


----------

